# Danny Elfman



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

YES!!! Love his work! You wouldn't happen to be a regular over at Radio Rivendell would you?


----------



## ridge806 (Sep 6, 2010)

have a good amount of his music for Halloween night


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

I FREAKING LOVE Danny Elfman!!!

I have all his CDs and music seriously! And it really is great music for halloween....

I always play my Beetlejuice Soundtrack outside every year for the trick or treaters


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

I got all excited about this album, then discovered that it costs five hundred dollars. Thud. I go cry in corner, now.


----------



## Halloween Jack (Sep 27, 2007)

Check out his CD "Music for a Darkened Theater", also available as an MP3 download on Amazon (and probably iTunes):

Amazon.com: Music For A Darkened Theatre Volume One: Danny Elfman: MP3 Downloads

Some great tracks, and some very spooky ones from movies and TV shows he has done in the past.


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

Halloween Jack said:


> Check out his CD "Music for a Darkened Theater", also available as an MP3 download on Amazon (and probably iTunes):
> 
> Amazon.com: Music For A Darkened Theatre Volume One: Danny Elfman: MP3 Downloads
> 
> Some great tracks, and some very spooky ones from movies and TV shows he has done in the past.


I have that haha....


----------

